# Why don’t people smoke traditionally rolled marijuana cigars



## WindblownSquash (Jan 27, 2021)

I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


Too funny. Cigars? What decade and locale? Zig Zags for incarceration and forfeiture avoidance most of my life. And $40-$70 a roll of yours in my world to smoke burnt resin. 

The kids in the suburbs strarted perping your thing with flavored wrappers to hide the trash inside. And go good with the berry and kool aide St. Ides.

I guess it is generational one's adaptations to circumstance. 

TY for turning my cogs. 

Peace.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 27, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


People do smoke cannagars all the time


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 27, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


It’s called a blunt where I am & people smoke them everyday


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 27, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


Who SMOKES weed anymore? Doesn’t everyone vape? Or Cartridge? Or bake it? You still smoke?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Who SMOKES weed anymore? Doesn’t everyone vape? Or Cartridge? Or bake it? You still smoke?


I have it. I still love a zig zag white of something "Chronic" as we said.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Who SMOKES weed anymore? Doesn’t everyone vape? Or Cartridge? Or bake it? You still smoke?


Purest. I only smoke flower.


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 28, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> People do smoke cannagars all the time


well usually cannagarsrefer to Thai sticks with hemp leaves rolled around them. That’s not what I mean


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s called a blunt where I am & people smoke them everyday


lol well yeah a blunt but that’s too primitive and it’s not rolled traditionally like a cigar


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> lol well yeah a blunt but that’s too primitive and it’s not rolled traditionally like a cigar


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4809551


it’s not bro. Blunts are usually wrapped not rolled in thatfake ass cardboard tobacco around a swisher or whatever


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> it’s not bro. Blunts are usually wrapped not rolled in thatfake ass cardboard tobacco around a swisher or whatever


I use papers and a bong and concentrates.
Blunts are a fat waste of taste imho and tobacco NEVER touches my weed.


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 28, 2021)

I haven't combusted in years. Tastes like shit and is unhealthy.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Jan 28, 2021)

I’ve thought about doing this. Just making wraps out of sugar leaves and rolling more like traditional cigar. But then again your not inhaling cigar. So really these weed cigars would be just about terpene flavor and culture, over intoxicating bong rips and dab parties.
I’d be down. You get more buzzed up from sitting with friends clam baking a giant stogie.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 28, 2021)

I want to try a rose petal wrap. I need something to go with my artisan beer. La' Miller Lite.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 28, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> well usually cannagarsrefer to Thai sticks with hemp leaves rolled around them. That’s not what I mean


would you rather consume cannabis rolled in real tobacco leaf or cannabis rolled in real cannabis leaf?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> would you rather consume cannabis rolled in real tobacco leaf or cannabis rolled in real cannabis leaf?


There a ton of hemp wraps available on the market as well.


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 28, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> would you rather consume cannabis rolled in real tobacco leaf or cannabis rolled in real cannabis leaf?


Well it matters. I feel like smoking a marijuana cigar rolled in tobacco leaves with weed that has a great taste could be a heavenly experience. I’d toke that stogie


----------



## Beehive (Jan 28, 2021)

You don't inhale cigar smoke. You let it roll around your mouth and then you blow it out. 

Now, if you're talking about a 99¢ pack of cigarillos. Have at it. 

Because you know it flavors the shittest of weed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 28, 2021)

I used to think blunts were wasteful and a horrible way to smoke flower.
But, if I'm doing yard work or something outside, I enjoy having a honey backwoods pre rolled for the day. A lot of burn time on one of those.


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 28, 2021)

Beehive said:


> You don't inhale cigar smoke. You let it roll around your mouth and then you blow it out.
> 
> Now, if you're talking about a 99¢ pack of cigarillos. Have at it.
> 
> Because you know it flavors the shittest of weed.


why not do the same with really tasty weed?


----------



## Beehive (Jan 28, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> why not do the same with really tasty weed?


I've smoked a John Gotti. Where you empty out the tobacco of a real deal cigar. Undamaged tube. Then packed with the weed. A tooth pick poke on the back tip for air flow.

In all my experience. All tobacco does is over power the weed smell and taste. If you're A tobacco smoker you won't care. But if you're not. It tastes like shit. Again, you don't inhale cigar smoke. After stuffing it you will.

I've known folks that'd mix weed in with their Bugler tobacco. Nasty-nasty.

All an abomination with top shelf cannabis. Unless its Mexican ditch weed. Then its a requirement...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2021)

these guys will hook you up.


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Jan 28, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Who SMOKES weed anymore? Doesn’t everyone vape? Or Cartridge? Or bake it? You still smoke?


Me, lol Bambu.... Those warps aren't cheap...


----------



## athlete (Jan 28, 2021)

I'd catch a buzz smoking a cigar without inhaling. I fucking hate that high from nicotine. Weird stimulant effect, reminds me of adulterated coke. #1 bad feeling #2 wants more


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2021)

It took 5 posts for you just to spit out _tobacco wrapped blunts_...lol
Not exactly traditional, that was so confusing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> why not do the same with really tasty weed?


Do you have ANY marijuana and have you ever smoked it?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 29, 2021)

For the all day smoke


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It took 5 posts for you just to spit out _tobacco wrapped blunts_...lol
> Not exactly traditional, that was so confusing.


well no. A blunt is like yousaid wrapped in the cardboard tobacco that is wrapped around low end cigarillos. A traditionally rolled cigar is carefully articulated and createdto enhance flavors and burn profile and is actually literally rolled.


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you have ANY marijuana and have you ever smoked it?


where are you going with this?


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 29, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I've smoked a John Gotti. Where you empty out the tobacco of a real deal cigar. Undamaged tube. Then packed with the weed. A tooth pick poke on the back tip for air flow.
> 
> In all my experience. All tobacco does is over power the weed smell and taste. If you're A tobacco smoker you won't care. But if you're not. It tastes like shit. Again, you don't inhale cigar smoke. After stuffing it you will.
> 
> ...


well then if you smoke blunts you won’t care?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> where are you going with this?


A. You obviously do not know how marijuana tastes.
B. You obviously do not know how much marijuana goes into making a “cigar”.
C. You act like you’ve never smoked marijuana before.
D. You mention nothing about marijuana other than wondering what it would be like to do this awesome deed for which you made a thread about.

Soooooo have you ever smoked marijuana?


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> well then if you smoke blunts you won’t care?


Care? Not in the least. You're welcome to roll *your* blunts out of toilet paper. You can get the tip as soggy as you want. Dump the ashes in a family urn for all I care. I honestly, from the depth of my soul. Don't care what you roll up with.

As for my weed. Don't stand within 7 feet of the jar. No need to pull out that 99¢ three pack of 'Wine' flavored cigarillos. It'll never happen. Wasted dreams and desires.


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> A. You obviously do not know how marijuana tastes.
> B. You obviously do not know how much marijuana goes into making a “cigar”.
> C. You act like you’ve never smoked marijuana before.
> D. You mention nothing about marijuana other than wondering what it would be like to do this awesome deed for which you made a thread about.
> ...


I mean marijuana in all honesty tastes like smoke when you set it on fire. I can usually taste the citrus weeds more than the others. I know a lot of weed goes into smoking a cigar amount but you don't have to smoke the whole thing, just like you would with a cigar lol. It'd be for multiple sessions.

you just toke on it with friends and all of a sudden after an 1 hour you still have more than half of the cigar and it's still burning. I've rolled cigar sized grabba leaf blunts and they last for days.

also right now im into sour disel lemon kush, I love smoking a lemon tree.


----------



## Olena (Jan 29, 2021)

I think people choose different smoking devices in order to diversify their sensations )
And there are also fans and collectors like me )


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't hang out with the kind of people who won't smoke a blunt or drink caffeine..... They can go drink juice!


----------



## Moldy (Jan 29, 2021)

Love to try a blunt but I have an addiction issue with tobacco/nicotine. One hit and I'm smoking cigs again. It's been twenty one years since my last dose of nicotine and I'm not going to blow it. Very addictive and no fun/no high/so why?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2021)

I still can't figure out if you are talking about having made tobacco wraps, seen it done, or just smoked them before.
I think you should just get busy wrapping and stop confusing me.
$60 a pound, get rolling, take pictures and make converts.
This is shade grown CT leaf, to point you in a direction.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You obviously do not know how much marijuana goes into making a “cigar”


you need to invite the OP down to Ybor sometime and let them roll him a cigar of weed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I still can't figure out if you are talking about having made tobacco wraps, seen it done, or just smoked them before.
> I think you should just get busy wrapping and stop confusing me.
> $60 a pound, get rolling, take pictures and make converts.
> This is shade grown CT leaf, to point you in a direction.


I'm actually interested in growing those next summer..Member MimsTowls rolled his own frontos with his homegrown leaves.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2021)

I've done a few tobacco plants, lay the leaves down as mulch and natural pesticides.
PM from bad watering is what you have to watch for, and some caterpillars for the most part.
It's actually more fun to cure than weed.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2021)

I've got Nicotiana sylvestris, Peruvian Peace Pipe, growing.
Nice perirenal.






Nicotiana rustica was originally from the Amazon, grows across the planet now. Got that going now too, it just re appeared after re seeding around the yard. I wouldn't smoke any of these, huge amounts of nicotine.


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Jan 29, 2021)

I wonder if this is how dokha is made; Two puffs puts you on your ass.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm actually interested in growing those next summer..Member MimsTowls rolled his own frontos with his homegrown leaves.


This is what TMV actually looks like on tobacco, You may have to try a few varieties to find one that grows in your soil. Don't give up if one seed craps out.





*A. Nicotiana rustica with local infection of ToMV on the inoculated leaves.
B. Chloratic local lesions. 
C. The lower inoculated leaves were dropped and appeared to be weltted due to the infection. the lateral veins showed abnormality in addition to yellowing due to the local lesion effects. *


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I still can't figure out if you are talking about having made tobacco wraps, seen it done, or just smoked them before.
> I think you should just get busy wrapping and stop confusing me.
> $60 a pound, get rolling, take pictures and make converts.
> This is shade grown CT leaf, to point you in a direction.


I want a cigar so the wrapper and binder leaf. Around weed with the same glorious experience. Maybe you could put in tobacco leaves also if you like that but I mean if you smoking a cigar you might as well add the3 other leaves but less of it then regular cigars .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I mean marijuana in all honesty tastes like smoke when you set it on fire. I can usually taste the citrus weeds more than the others. I know a lot of weed goes into smoking a cigar amount but you don't have to smoke the whole thing, just like you would with a cigar lol. It'd be for multiple sessions.
> 
> you just toke on it with friends and all of a sudden after an 1 hour you still have more than half of the cigar and it's still burning. I've rolled cigar sized grabba leaf blunts and they last for days.
> 
> also right now im into sour disel lemon kush, I love smoking a lemon tree.


Yeah, you’re 15


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I want a cigar so the wrapper and binder leaf. Around weed with the same glorious experience. Maybe you could put in tobacco leaves also if you like that but I mean if you smoking a cigar you might as well add the3 other leaves but less of it then regular cigars .


Wait, maybe 12.


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wait, maybe 12.


yeah 12 inches deep into your mom har har har.

but in all honesty you’re the one prolly young because any mature person wouldn’t make fun of someone for having a different opinion


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay, you’ve convinced me: 10


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 31, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> Okay, you’ve convinced me: 10


yeah 10 inches deep in the floral cavity your mother calls her vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> Okay, you’ve convinced me: 10


100%


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 31, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> yeah 10 inches deep in the floral cavity your mother calls her vagina


She’s been dead for 30+ years, so good luck finding it in the goo, you sexy graverobber....


----------



## WindblownSquash (Jan 31, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> She’s been dead for 30+ years, so good luck finding it in the goo, you sexy graverobber....


Hey bro you brought this on her. Her own son.


----------



## vostok (Feb 1, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


Most Sth Americans Do...see any pic of a Porto Rojo grower and he'll have his face in a cigar blunt


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I want to try a rose petal wrap. I need something to go with my artisan beer. La' Miller Lite.


Rose petals are the sh**!!


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 11, 2021)

traditionally rolled marijuana cigar=blunt Oh gosh, what memories I have left of my 20s are flooding back...forties and blunts, music festivals, backpacking European girls...now I want a blunt, but it would make me cough like a kitten


----------



## Beehive (Feb 11, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Rose petals are the sh**!!


I just handed the woman a Davinci vape. Her first time using one. It's frozen outside and she can't go get her favorite. Which is cones.

For a $250 gizmo. It's been sitting in the junk drawer for a couple of years. It recharged after being dead and is still working.

Now she can stop asking me to get cones. She can use the 'expensive vape' instead. It's a sneaky device. You wonder if its working and a few minutes later. It punches you in the brain.


----------



## WindblownSquash (Feb 15, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I just handed the woman a Davinci vape. Her first time using one. It's frozen outside and she can't go get her favorite. Which is cones.
> 
> For a $250 gizmo. It's been sitting in the junk drawer for a couple of years. It recharged after being dead and is still working.
> 
> Now she can stop asking me to get cones. She can use the 'expensive vape' instead. It's a sneaky device. You wonder if its working and a few minutes later. It punches you in the brain.


Lol Save Weed!


----------



## Beehive (Feb 15, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> Lol Save Weed!


She's claimed the thing. Asked how to clean it. How to heat it up before toking. At first she thought it was a gimmick. Not no more.

The thing was two hundred and fifty dollars. I never used consistently. Dont remember why I bought it. I guess a more of a walking around during an outdoor event sneak.

She has cones. Hasn't used one yet. Not since the vape device.


----------



## shroomhaze (Feb 16, 2021)

For an actual cigar you would at least need an Oz. Waste of good weed. Blunts are smoke to hide shitty weed, I used to smokee a lot of fronto man I get it but that shits horrible for you. Plus you don't taste the fucking weed


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 16, 2021)

WindblownSquash said:


> I didn’t really know where to post this so here it is. Why don’t people toke on fat marijuana cigars? People say it’s a waste but when I roll them they burn for hours. They still get me pretty damn high. Why hasn’t that taken off and what’s the aversion to it.


The joints I make are like cigars I don't like a skinny, fat ones last for ages and you can a really good puff from it, in the sense that is it doesn't burn down the sides or go burning hot, I've a habit of inhaling straight down a regular joint doesn't last or smoke as nicely. 
Everyone has a favourite, a fat joint is mine. 

Papers, smoking green #1 imo, they're an all round nicer smoke than rizlas.


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Feb 16, 2021)

Fat, short, skinny, long, pinners, winners, and sinners, I love my doobies or Cannagars.

Though I quit smoking so maybe that’s why I like to rollup still. Keeps me from craving a cigg

I still have a bong collection I cycle through regularly, but it’s nice to switch it up or have a doober between bowls, or spend an afternoon puffing a cannagar


----------

